# What is SCT?



## Actor (Aug 17, 2009)

nt.


----------



## musicaleCA (Aug 17, 2009)

This, leads to this, which leads to this.

Google is your friend.


----------



## Dwig (Aug 17, 2009)

While reading about SCTs, also check out:

Catadioptric system - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

which talks about a broader range of similar optical designs including the Maksutov, which is also common in small amateur telescoped. It is also the progenitor of the many mirror lens designs used in still photography.


----------



## Actor (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think it has anything to do with telescopes.  Here's the quote straight from the book:

"Keep in mind that SCT will vary from one photographic paper to another."


----------



## marp (Aug 17, 2009)

In that case, to paraphrase musicale. 

This leads to this, which says "... Standard Contact Time (SCT)..." .


----------



## Actor (Aug 17, 2009)

Excellent!


----------

